# Installing an Outdoor Antenna 2012



## Mark Holtz

As many of you know, I have a new HDTV. Right now, I don't have a receiver hooked up, so I'm relying on an indoor antenna. And, I found some sub-channels that are not carried by DirecTV that have some older programming such as:
KCRA 3.2 - MoreTV
KXTV 10.2 - LiveWell
KSPX 29.2 - qubo
KSPC 29.3 - ion Life
KTXL 40.2 - Antenna TV
KQCA 58.2 - ThisTV
Now, the catch. Two of the local channels broadcast on VHF (KVIE on 9, KXTV on 10), so I would need a UHF/VHF Antenna. I also ran a TVFool Analysis of my location. Any suggestions on a good outdoor antenna?


----------



## palmgrower

Antennas Direct C4


----------



## Mark Holtz

Yes, that would be a pretty sweet antenna, except that Sacramento has two VHF-Hi channels.


----------



## dettxw

The CM3679 at Solid Signal seems good enough to a little overkill for your area.

I use a CM2016 (good up to 35 miles for both VHF & UHF?) in my attic but I'm only 13-15 miles away from the transmitters vs your 34 or so.


----------



## Davenlr

Mark Holtz said:


> Yes, that would be a pretty sweet antenna, except that Sacramento has two VHF-Hi channels.


Check out the Winegard HD7694P Platinum HD Series Antenna, or one of its bigger brothers. It is an old fashioned time tested log periodic vhf/yagi uhf design, but without the huge low band vhf elements you probably dont need unless you are trying to get those low band-low power analogs.

A channel master 4228 or similar multiple bow tie has some reception on vhf-hi, and added a 18" "whisker" to the feedpoint improves upon that quite a bit.


----------



## kenglish

Low-band elements are also good (excellent?) for FM radio broadcasts.
And, you DO know that HD Radio has sub-channels, too (on the FM stations)?


----------



## Mark Holtz

Prior to the digital transition, there were two stations that were broadcasting on VHF-Lo: KCRA-3 (NBC) and KVIE-6 (PBS). KCRA is now on UHF-35, while KVIE is now on VHF-Hi 9. So, no VHF-Lo needed, but VHF-hi is for ABC and PBS.


----------



## Cholly

Try this one from Antennas Direct - it's new and covers both VHF and UHF in a small package. I have a Clearstream2 (UHF only version) mounted about 10 ft. above the ground and am pulling in stations from quite a distance.

http://www.antennasdirect.com/store/ClearStream-C2-VHF-Combo.html


----------



## Mark Holtz

Nice antenna, and it's definitely on my wish list now. I figure that it is just a matter of time before my DMA experiences a retrans dispute with a local station, and it's good to have a backup in place.


----------



## harsh

The Channel Master 3016 is a proven design that has been around for a very long time.

Bears an eerie resemblance to the 1976 Radio Shack Color Supreme VU-90.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I still wish I could find a solution for Philadelphia's VHF-Lo and Hi stations. Can't get onto my roof to get the antenna where it needs to be.


----------



## harsh

RasputinAXP said:


> Can't get onto my roof to get the antenna where it needs to be.


Find someone who can. Nobody said you can't spend a little money on getting good OTA signal.


----------

